# Catalina Nose Art



## AC-Jacko (Oct 21, 2008)

I know these were hardly done ( not like the B17 and Lancaster crews) but odes anyone have a link or pictures of any Cat nose art at all?


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Does it matter if it was added in recent times?


----------



## AC-Jacko (Oct 28, 2008)

No mate, no worries. Got a mate to design a 70th Annv tail flash so see how it goes. Will post when figure that out


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

**waits patiently for nose art picts**


----------



## AC-Jacko (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok,this is what a mate did for the Squadrons anniversary next year. Not nose art but for for the tail. Will see how it goes against the others


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Oct 29, 2008)

Catalina recently purchased at the Palm Springs Museum in California, formally a fire bomber in Washington.





And the Catalina at the National Air Force Museum in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## AC-Jacko (Jul 15, 2009)

Gday guys and gals,sorry for delayed posts. I have got some photos of the Catalina Room which is now operational for our maintainers to use. I will post the winning design for the tail flash as well in the coming days.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2009)

Found a couple this morning, will try and see if I can find more after work.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 15, 2009)

Very cool Jacko! Looking forward to seeing the fin flash design. As for nose art here's one from a Cat belonging to 43 sqn RAAF.


----------



## AC-Jacko (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok the winning design for the tail and nose has Felix the cat as this was on the Black cats that flew against the japs during ww2 hence the design awarded. The chequer feature will be around the engine donks as well (like the B17s, B25 etc) and will look unreal.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Johnny Signor (May 26, 2010)

Try finding a USAAF Air Rescue unit page/s they flew the PBY called an OA-10 , also the US Navy had quite a few of the "Black Cat" units, I know one carried thier Squadron emblem under the main wing/fuselage juncture.
You might also want to try looking around this site- VP NAVY as they have a lot of the PBY units histories on thier site.


----------

